# Sage Bambino Plus - water not going through



## yarodmi (9 mo ago)

Dear Community 
Will much appreciate your advise on what could be the best next steps for troubleshooting.
Sorry, cross-posting as not getting much feedback on the sage specific one yet. 

Subject:
Sage Bambino Plus. Around 3 years old (warranty is not on a table).
Was working fine until was placed in the storage for 4-5 months. When unpacked - no longer pumping water through.
Initially thought it is airlock, but after more tests and observations realised that:
1. Water is pushed through the pump up to the heating block (tube under red number '1' on the pic below)
2. Hot water is coming out from the heating block (tube under red number '2' on the pic below)
3. Water is NOT going out anything after solenoid. I.e pipes market '3', '4' always stay dry and cold.

Basically..any suggestions on what to try next?
Any ways to troubleshoot solenoid? Clean it? Try to buy a replacement and see if it works?

Any advice is much appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Have you tried a de-scale. It may sound daft, considering there’s no throughput. But I’ve solved similar problems, just that way.
Also can you hear the solenoid click, when it’s activated?


----------



## yarodmi (9 mo ago)

it stuck in de-scale cycle, as it can't suck the water in anymore 
And yeah, sounds like it is clicking


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

If the solenoid is clicking, the unit is working.
I’d try several descale cycles. The OPV will stop any possible damage, from using the pump, even though there’s no throughput.


----------



## Big Denzil III (8 mo ago)

yarodmi said:


> it stuck in de-scale cycle, as it can't suck the water in anymore
> And yeah, sounds like it is clicking


It would be useful to know if and how you fixed this, yarodmi, please.


----------



## yarodmi (9 mo ago)

Big Denzil III said:


> It would be useful to know if and how you fixed this, yarodmi, please.


Actually, I am pleased to say that I won this little battle - it is working now. 
I opened the solenoid (on a picture) and actually it wasn't blocked and was able to push water through it manually.
So I think what helped is actually the advice from @Bhodgson above - keep on descaling. Specifically, I discovered that water wasn't going through pipe 1 (see picture above) from the heating element fast enough..so I managed to connect a spare hose instead of pipe 1, disposing descaling water rather than pushing it through solenoid dowstream..and after some time running it in this way it improved and once I re-connected dowstream part and it was able to do a full cycle! 
Happy days! But I think I am quite unlucky that in my case it stuck in descaling mode like this and I am indeed lucky that none of the components were burnt or faulty.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Resolved


----------

